
Spectacles by Snap Inc - 5partan
https://www.spectacles.com/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182).

------
cynicaldevil
This here is a very good example of how NOT to make a webpage.

~~~
dyarosla
Disagree. As an advert-page, for their demographic, it may very well be a
great example.

Edit: I am looking at it on a Mac and not in a phone browser, so I may have
missed some of the issues others are reporting.

~~~
cynicaldevil
Weird...I'm on a linux desktop and the scrolling is just awful.

~~~
jsheard
Same here on Windows/Chrome. Mousewheel scrolling jumps all over the place,
grabbing the scrollbar does nothing, and all of the animations constantly
restart after playing for a few frames.

------
hmate9
When I first read about these in WSJ I was very skeptical, but now I am fairly
certain these will perform well. They are a cool fashion accessory.

------
drops
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182)

------
NetStrikeForce
I don't know what's going on, but scroll either doesn't work or I get pulled
back to the top of the page every 0.1s. It's unnerving.

This is on an Android phone.

~~~
ablation
Scroll horribly broken on desktop Firefox too.

~~~
finid
That doesn't seem to apply to Firefox on Linux. Works well on Vivaldi browser
(Chrome-based) on Linux too.

By the way, I don't use any ad blockers.

------
dabeeeenster
What the fuck is wrong with people who develop sites like this. Just stop. Use
HTML and CSS and stop trying to fuck around with basic things like scrolling.
It's so fucking self important.

~~~
hmate9
I thought it was a fantastic site. Got me interested, got me to scroll all the
way and told me everything I needed to know in a very visual way. I really
liked this page.

------
VertexRed
Ah... just when you thought it couldn't get more annoying

